# Area 11 Regional Show



## foxlanefarm (Apr 1, 2008)

* The Area 11Regional Show has been Approved and the Show bill will go out this week,*

*
If you are not on the mailing list or if you donot get a Show packet you can get it at the Area 11 Web page*

*
or ( **www.geocities.com/foxlanefarm/** ), or e-mail me at **[email protected] . ** This will be a **MUST GO TO SHOW**, hope to see you there. Bob*


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Apr 1, 2008)

We will be there Bob......you can count on us, we already have our reservations for the hotel. Also, are they doing the supper like last year? That was a outstanding show and supper as well. I will be looking for our showbill in the mail !


----------



## foxlanefarm (Apr 1, 2008)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> We will be there Bob......you can count on us, we already have our reservations for the hotel. Also, are they doing the supper like last year? That was a outstanding show and supper as well. I will be looking for our showbill in the mail !


 Yes we are doing the Supper Sat. night. Pass it on so we can have a BIG Show. Bob


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Apr 2, 2008)

That is one of our most favorite shows and you all do such a terrific job, well run and organized as well. I already have talked to Jane Hayes and Ernie about the show but forgot to as about the supper .....we will be bringing also some new people with us to the show that was never there before and will have two trailers of ponies and miniatures. I will be watching the mailbox for the showbill.....keep up the great job and see you at Ashland and we will pass on the word.


----------



## Devon (Apr 2, 2008)

Coming up for it I think!

If my mare will have her baby soon OH!

Or Ill bring my gelding





Etleast showing a few of my friends ponies/minis.

Sounds Awesome


----------



## Leeana (Apr 3, 2008)

We are coming, i am planning on bringing 5 and picking up a mare at this show



. I was looking over everything this evening, this year should be tons of fun as usual



.

The Buckeye Spring Classc is my faverite show every year and i look forward to showing at these grounds



.


----------



## afoulk (Apr 3, 2008)

I will be there along with clients that are bring extra horses. What a great time. Great facility and always a great show.


----------



## Devon (Apr 3, 2008)

I must say Im super excited to come up and show in the states. I do about 13 a year here Im excited to meet everyone


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be there! Don't know with home many.



Ernie Lambdin will have Mia with him as he is training her to drive. Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Amy (Apr 3, 2008)

We are planning to come as well. Is the show bill on line??

I have the time booked off. I have never been to Ashland , but John & the boys liked it last year for sure.


----------

